# Creature Reacher Costume Prop Stands



## The Shadow (Sep 20, 2007)

was wandering if someone knows where to get creature reacher prop stands on the internet. thanks all:jol: :voorhees: :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I've used dress forms for them. They work really good.
All you have to do is get a foam head to put on them.


----------

